# Best Nursing Homes Rated for 2017 and 2018, State by State Lookup



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

See which nursing homes are best rated in your particular state, clickable state by state links HERE.



> [h=2]Nursing Homes by State[/h]     Select your location and research safety, health inspections and staffing for local Nursing Homes.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2018)

Good post..thank you! A couple of years ago I sent a similar list to my son in case he needed it for future reference. I will send him this updated list. There are a few relatively close to our city and one that remains on the list right in our city.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 19, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Good post..thank you! A couple of years ago I sent a similar list to my son in case he needed it for future reference. I will send him this updated list. There are a few relatively close to our city and one that remains on the list right in our city.



I had a short, 3rd career as a CNA. I worked for awhile in hospital, awhile in nursing homes. Those of us who are familiar with these know that the stats don't tell you a lot. What it always comes down to is the caregiver, on a particular shift, who cares for whomever you're concerned about. In short, the facility is only as good as the caregiver you have. And that changes all the time. Being a CNA is a physically and emotionally tough job, pays poorly, staffing is usually less than it should be, and turnover is high. We used to lose CNA's to Walmart.
   Having both worked in a couple of them, and having been through others with my mom and other inlaws, I think they are all 'hell holes'. It doesn't matter how nice they look (unless they're obviously dirty), or how friendly the intake and admin people are, it's the CNA on the shift and how much time they have to do proper cares that counts. That's a crapshoot.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 19, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I had a short, 3rd career as a CNA. I worked for awhile in hospital, awhile in nursing homes. Those of us who are familiar with these know that the stats don't tell you a lot. What it always comes down to is the caregiver, on a particular shift, who cares for whomever you're concerned about. In short, the facility is only as good as the caregiver you have. And that changes all the time. Being a CNA is a physically and emotionally tough job, pays poorly, staffing is usually less than it should be, and turnover is high. We used to lose CNA's to Walmart.
> Having both worked in a couple of them, and having been through others with my mom and other inlaws, I think they are all 'hell holes'. It doesn't matter how nice they look (unless they're obviously dirty), or how friendly the intake and admin people are, it's the CNA on the shift and how much time they have to do proper cares that counts. That's a crapshoot.


RT my mother was in a nursing home in which she got wonderful care. I don't know if it had anything to do with the fact that I was in and out of there twice a day and not the same times each day. But I believe it is because she was so lovable and the staff were generally caring people who grew to love her. When she was first admitted, we found out her caregiver had the same name as my mother. Her name was quite unusual and I had never before nor since heard of anyone with that name. I found out another caregiver was a distant cousin! I took those to be good signs. The activities coordinator was so nice and understood which ones would best help my mother. My mom used to have to go out for transfusions, sometimes staying a week. One night when the medics brought her back, I heard the nurse yelling "Grandma's back, grandma's back!" All the staff on that floor came running to welcome her back. The medics joked that they thought they had brought back a celebrity. The nurses always kept me well informed and one of the administrators honored two requests to have her moved closer to the nurses station each time beds became available.

The home had an east and west wing. I think my mom was in the east wing. My (half) sister had an aunt in the west wing. Her experience was entirely different. She had a confrontation with the main caregiver and ultimately had her aunt transferred out of there. So you are right about the caregiver(s) making a difference.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 21, 2018)

> .....don't know if it had anything to do with the fact that I was in and out of there twice a day and not the same times each day. But I believe it is because she was so lovable and the staff were generally caring people who grew to love her. ..... The nurses always kept me well informed and one of the administrators honored two requests to have her moved closer to the nurses station each time beds became available....



Visiting often definitely makes a difference. If someone is there checking, and advocating, more attention is paid. I know, that's not the way it should work, but if you're understaffed and overworked, the squeaky wheel gets the most attention.


----------

